# Erios Erios and more Erios



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Jaw-dropping nice! great job! light specs?


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

rickztahone said:


> Jaw-dropping nice! great job! light specs?


believe it or not most of the plants "and i know its not efficient" but is either 4footer t12 shoplights with GE daylight 6400K or 4 footer t5HO sunblaster 6500K


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice! I particularly like the 2nd and last 2. May I ask which species/varieties these are? I'll have to add them to my must try out list loool.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

how is that even possible? Mind boggling. Great Job.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Very nice! I particularly like the 2nd and last 2. May I ask which species/varieties these are? I'll have to add them to my must try out list loool.


second pic is erios from an son in vietnam. The last one is erios calicut. There is an erios that looks like calicut which is worth over 200 USD extremely rare. I was able to get 4 plants but 3 died but 1 bloomed and so i'm trying to get more plantlets from it.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

jimko said:


> how is that even possible? Mind boggling. Great Job.


water CO2 + light? lol I have a crazy ass algae eater in there that will eat ANY algae not SAE or any of those. fairly hard to find at least for me it was. Its the reticulated SAE or something probably the best of the best for BBA eaters. 1 of them in my friends 90 gallon tank 1 week later all BBA gone.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Are you going to be selling them? :icon_smil


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

trixella said:


> Beautiful! Are you going to be selling them? :icon_smil


some, there's alot i need to split as I hadn't realized the ones in the back were splitting. Guess thats what happens when you have rows and rows of them.... not necessarily a good thing, but certainly a beautiful thing.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Show off Frank. lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Impressive! I know you're not selling just yet, but since your in Canada can you ship plants legally to the states? Put me first in line if the answer is yes!! Lol


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> Show off Frank. lol


oh yahhh, give me a lil less than a month. I'll show you a field of ban wa wa with picket signs (the plant labellers) which will say anti nicole le, see see no touch Nikki, no msnikkistar here!


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

jiang604 said:


> some, there's alot i need to split as I hadn't realized the ones in the back were splitting. Guess thats what happens when you have rows and rows of them.... not necessarily a good thing, but certainly a beautiful thing.


Just let me know when and how much. :smile:


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Impressive! I know you're not selling just yet, but since your in Canada can you ship plants legally to the states? Put me first in line if the answer is yes!! Lol


yes, same with some soils that are brought to the states, must be accompanied by phytosanitary certificate.


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Do these beautiful erios grow better emersed or submerged, or as a matter of fact any erios in general.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

Heartnet said:


> Do these beautiful erios grow better emersed or submerged, or as a matter of fact any erios in general.


i personally like them submerged because the blades are thinner and I find they look more appealing.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

trixella said:


> Just let me know when and how much. :smile:


which ones are you looking for? You should contact msnikkistar as we have another location as well that manages some of the species of erios in the states. That way you don't have to wait as long if its already available in the states.


----------



## discus_noob (Jun 21, 2010)

The erios are all gorgeous. I only have the erio sp shiga, cinerum, sp micro, parkerii, lividum, and setaceum. They are all gorgeous photos thanks for sharing


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

jiang604 said:


> which ones are you looking for? You should contact msnikkistar as we have another location as well that manages some of the species of erios in the states. That way you don't have to wait as long if its already available in the states.


I'm interested in Ban Ba Wa, is that the one in your second pic? I saw in another thread where she said that her friend will have some in a month.


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

trixella said:


> I'm interested in Ban Ba Wa, is that the one in your second pic? I saw in another thread where she said that her friend will have some in a month.


oh then you definetly have to wait for that. I had a massive die off because i was out on trip and right now those are way way too small


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> oh yahhh, give me a lil less than a month. I'll show you a field of ban wa wa with picket signs (the plant labellers) which will say anti nicole le, see see no touch Nikki, no msnikkistar here!


You would 

AND YOU WERENT SUPPOSE TO BE POSTING PICTURES OF OUR COMPANY STUFF MEANIE HEAD. lolol


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

jiang604 said:


> water CO2 + light? lol I have a crazy ass algae eater in there that will eat ANY algae not SAE or any of those. fairly hard to find at least for me it was. Its the reticulated SAE or something probably the best of the best for BBA eaters. 1 of them in my friends 90 gallon tank 1 week later all BBA gone.


have been trying to get this fish for a while, crossocheilus reticulatus


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

jiang604 said:


>


Wow, crazy!

How many erios total do you have growing?

What is the plant in the pot? in the back left, i really like the way it looks. Really MASSIVE!


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bettatail said:


> have been trying to get this fish for a while, crossocheilus reticulatus


yes its very hard to get ahold of. A friend of mine brought in 50 and i got 26. 1 in each erios tank


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

xJaypex said:


> Wow, crazy!
> 
> How many erios total do you have growing?
> 
> What is the plant in the pot? in the back left, i really like the way it looks. Really MASSIVE!


uhhh too many to count. the plant in the pot is tonina maderas


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

A disease known as "Erioitus".

I've seen it before. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fantastic erios! Never seen so many in one pic before....
Sorry for getting off topic By _Crossocheilus reticulatus_ do you mean the Silver Flying Fox? Since I googled it and it appears that "That Pet Place" sells them. Not sure if its the same one or not but its looks like this:


----------

